# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Και η δική μου ιστορία

## amelie36

Γεια σας! Μόλις γράφτηκα και δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν γράφω στη σωστή κατηγορία! Λοιπόν αποφάσισα να γράψω και τη δική μου ιστορία και να τη μοιραστώ με ανθρώπους που είχαν ανάλογες εμπειρίες... Είμαι 16 χρόνων και πριν 5 μήνες ζύγιζα 86 κιλα με υψος 1,73 (είχα πάρει τόσα κιλα λόγο ασθένειας), τελοσπαντων σκέφτηκα ότι το κακό είχε παραγινει και αποφάσισα να κάνω δίαιτα! Τίποτα extreme απλά δεν έτρωγα υδατανθρακες (τύπου ατκινς) έχασα σε 2 μήνες 13 κιλα, μετα άρχισε να μου αρέσει που εχανα έτσι κιλα και έτσι έτρωγα λιγότερο και λιγότερο 0 λιπαρά 0 υδατανθρακες ελάχιστο βράστο κοτόπουλο και σήμερα ζυγιζω 55 κιλα με υψος 1,73, το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι μου λενε ότι είμαι υπερβολικά αδύνατη Αλλα Εγώ ΔΕΝ το βλεπω!!! Όσο εχανα κιλα έλεγα συνέχεια "πόσο εύκολα μπορείς να πέσεις στη παγίδα των διατροφικών διαταραχών!" Επειδή μου άρεσε να χάνω κιλα! Ήθελα κι άλλο κι άλλο κι άλλο! Και ακόμα θέλω! Είναι αγχωτικο! Αν πάρω 100 γραμμάρια παθαινω σοκ! Αυτή τη στιγμή τρεφομαι κανονικά Όχι υπερβολές αλλα υγειινα, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να πάρω πίσω τα κιλα που έχασα! Βασικά θέλω να χάσω και Αλλα 2! Έχω γίνει νευρωτικη! Τι να κάνω!!!;;;

----------


## Alma libre_ed

amelie36 καλησπερα . Δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω σε αυτο μονη σου θα βρεις την απαντηση. Αυτο που θα ήθελα να σου επισημανω ειναι οτι εφτασες 86 κιλα λογω ασθενειας . Αυτο πρεπει να το συνειδητοποιησεις . Δεν εφτασες 86 κιλα γιατι ετρωγες . Αρα εαν φας σωστα δεν προκειται να παχυνεις. Δεν εχει ροπη προς το παχος . Αποδειξη οτι ο οργανισμος σου ειναι απαιδευτος απο διαιτα και μεσα σε δυο μηνες εχασες ολα τα κιλα σε συναρτηση με το νεαρο της ηλικιας σου . Κανω και εγω Atkins αλλα σε 2,1/2 εχω χασει μονο 7 κιλα και λεω και ευχαριστω. 
Θα σου προτεινα amelie να βαλεις τη ζυγαρια σου καπου που δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις καθημερινη προσβαση και να ζυγιζεσαι σταθερα μια φορα την εβδομαδα...
Η ζωη εχει πολλες ομορφιες για να απολαυσεις στην ηλικια σου απο το να γινεσαι νευρωτικη με 100 gr συν -πλην ..............
Σκεψου απλα οτι ειχες μια ατυχη στιγμη , εβαλες λιγο βαρος αλλα χαρη στην υπομονη και επιμονη σου καταφερες και επανηλθες στο φυσιολογικο σου βαρος και κλεισε το κεφαλαιο αυτο . Προ Θεου ειναι κριμα μια χαρα κοριτσι να βασανιζεσαι με κατι τετοιο ...........

----------


## freedom30

κρυψε την ζυγαρια!
κανε ποιοτικη διατροφη!
κανε γυμναστικη!

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Συμφωνώ με τα κορίτσια...δεν πήρες κιλά εξαιτίας του φαγητού, αλλά λόγω των συνθηκών που σε ώθησαν εκείνη την περίοδο της ζωής σου είτε να τρέφεσαι με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο είτε να μην μπορείς να ασκηθείς, οπότε προσπάθησε να μη σκέφτεσαι ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να προσφέρει το φαγητό είναι κιλά. Το φαγητό μας δίνει ζωή...εκτός απο την ενέργεια που χρειαζόμαστε, μας παρέχει πολύ σημαντικά για την υγεία μας συστατικά...υπάρχουν τροφές που συμβάλλουν ακόμα και στην αντιμετώπιση ασθενειών. Εκτός από τη ζωτική σημασία του μας προσφέρει απόλαυση...όμορφες γεύσεις, ευωδιές...ειδικά όταν το απολαμβάνουμε με άλλα άτομα, όπως όταν τρώμε μαζί με φίλους, το συνδιάζουμε με αναμνήσεις. Εφόσον έχασες τα παραπανήσια κιλά και ισορρόπησες τη διατροφή σου..δεν εχεις την όρεξη να τα απολαύσεις όλα αυτά? Είναι λογικό το άγχος σου αλλά είναι εξίσου λογική και η επίλυσή του...πες μου την άποψή σου..

----------


## badgirl11

καλωσηρθες! οι γονεις σου τι λενε για ολο αυτο που περνας? σε στηριζουν? το μοιραζεσαι?

----------


## amelie36

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Οι γονείς μου ανησυχούν για την υγεία μου αλλα με στηρίζουν σε Κάθε επιλογή μου, εφόσον επέλεξα να χάσω τόσα κιλα εκείνοι είναι δίπλα μου και προσπαθούν να με βγάλουν Από το τριπακι των διατροφικών διαταραχών μιας και βλέπουν ότι έχει γίνει εμμονή πλέον. kwnstantina_182 δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο μαζι σου! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι πολυ μικρή για να ζήσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου σαν υστερω! Και να είμαι μονίμως σε δίαιτα! 55 κιλα δεν ήμουν ούτε πριν, ήμουν 70-75 δηλαδή αρκετά παχιά... Γενικά τη δίαιτα την έκανα για μένα και μόνο! Δεν έβλεπα μοντελα και τέτοια εμενα μου άρεσε το πολυ αδύνατο σώμα χωρις καμπύλες! Κοκαλιαρικο! Και Αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω γεμάτη αυτοπεποίθηση με το σώμα που Έχω κάνει, Αλλα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου είμαι ακόμα "χοντρή" φοβάμαι μη πάρω πίσω τα κιλα είναι συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου και δεν Ξέρω πως να το αποβαλω...

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Κι εγώ θεωρώ πως όλοι οι σωματότυποι είναι ωραίοι και πως ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του προτιμάει καποιον συγκεκριμένο.. προσπάθησε σιγά σιγά να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι εφόσον ισορρόπησες τη διατροφή σου δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας..όταν λες πως το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια τι ακριβώς εννοείς? οτι ζυγίζεσαι συχνά, μετράς διαρκώς θερμίδες??

----------


## amelie36

Ναι βασικά ζυγιζομαι ΚΑΘΕ μερα μην τυχόν και εχω πάρει γραμμαριο γενικά για να νιώθω ότι τα εχω όλα υπο έλεγχο, μετραω και θερμιδες τρώω περίπου 1000 τη μερα, αλλα Όταν λέω ότι το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια εννοώ κυρίως ότι περνάω το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της μέρας μου σκεπτόμενη πώς θα χάσω αλλα 2 κιλα; φαινομαι οντως πολυ αδύνατη; Γιατί το άλλο ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΚΟ;;;κοιταω το θώρακα μου και βλέπω τα πλευρά μου να πετάνε και πίσω στη πλάτη μου και τις κληδες μου και νιώθω περιφανή!!!! Και λέω Από μέσα μου "κι αν αύριο το πρωί ξυπνησω και Έχω φουσκώσει;;" αν το άκουγα Αυτό πριν 5 μήνες Από κάποιον θα σκεφτόμουν ότι είναι ΤΡΕΛΟΣ!! Ο τρόπος που σκέψης μου πάνω στη διατροφή και το σώμα είναι πλέον ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ηλίθιος! Το πιο γελοίο είναι ότι Έχω πλήρη συνείδηση της κατάστασης μου αλλα συνεχίζω!!!! Εκείιιιι 2 κιλα!! Κόλλημα!!! Αν μπορούσα να κατέβω και Από τα 50 θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη!!! Δεν Ξέρω τι Έχω πάθει!!

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Είναι πάντως πολύ θετικό που αναγνωρίζεις πως είναι λανθασμένη και επικίνδυνη αυτή η κατάσταση...Παλιά η κολλητή μου η οποία είναι λεπτή ( γύρω στα 54 κιλα με ύψος 1.70 περίπου)είχε αρχίσει για ένα διάστημα να τρώει λίγο και ξέρεις εμένα δε μου φαινόταν περίεργο γιατί θεωρούσα ότι το μόνο διατροφικό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι η παχυσαρκεία..έλα μου όμως που η φίλη μου άρχισε να έχει περίεργα συμπτώματα όπως ζαλάδες...και πρόπερσι μια συμμαθήτρια μου η οποία είχε χάσει αρκετά κιλά είχε αρχίσει να ελαττώνει αρκετά τις θερμιδες που κατανάλωνε καθημερινά, μετά από κάποιες μέρες που τηλεφωνηθήκαμε μου είπε ότι είχε λυποθυμήσει και την είχαν πάει στο νοσοκομείο για λίγο βέβαια επειδή ευτυχώς δεν ήταν σε προχωρημένο σταδιο. Οι ακρότητες στη διατροφή ειναι πολύ επικίνδυνες. Προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι τόσο πολυ..αν δεις ο,τι αρχίζεις να το σκέφτεσαι ασχολείσου με κάτι άλλο ώστε να απασχοληθεί ο νους σου με κάτι διαφορετικό. Το καθημερινό ζύγισμα δεν οφελεί σε τίποτα, κάνει την κατάσταση χειρότερη. Δεν είμαστε ρομπότ για να διατηρούμε τα στοιχεία μας ακριβώς τα ίδια.. Μπορεί μια μέρα να μην έχει αποβάλλει ο οργανισμός σου τα υγρά που κατανάλωσες την προηγούμενη, οποτε εσυ αν ζυγιστεις θα δεις καποια γρ παραπάνω και θα νομίσεις ότι είναι λύπος ενώ δε θα ειναι. Τζάμπα ανησυχία δηλαδή...αλλά και να πάρεις κανα κιλό μην αγχώνεσαι σιγά το πράγμα..άμα έχεις ισορροπημένη διατροφή και να τσιμπολογήσεις κάτι παραπάνω σήμερα θα φας κάτι λιγότερο αύριο..Αλλα amelie μου 1000 θερμιδες καθημερινα δεν είναι ισορροπημένη διατροφη. Το ξέρεις ότι οι υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες δεν τις συνιστούν ούτε σε παχύσαρκους, γιατί μειώνεται ο ρυθμός του μεταβολισμού και δεν καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού σου ούτε από ενέργεια ούτε από βιταμινες κ.τ.λ. Με στεναχωρεί που κάθεσαι και παρατηρείς τα κόκκαλα που φαίνονται έντονα αλλά πιστεύω πως αφού δε θες να σου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο θα προσπαθήσεις να αλλαξεις...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Amelie36 καλώς ήλθες!


Δε θέλει και πολυ να ξεφύγει το μυαλό...:)Όταν η διαδικασία απώλεια κιλών γίνεται εμμονή και νόσος τότε το μυαλό μας υπαγορεύει να δουλέψουμε με το «μέσα» μας.Κάτι μας σπρώχνει να θέλουμε τον απόλυτο έλεγχο,ν'απολαμβάνουμε την κίβδηλη ικανοποίηση της επικίνδυνης μείωσης των κιλών.Η αιτία είναι βαθιά μέσα αλλά νέοι είμαστε κι έχουμε χρόνο να τη βρούμε.:):):)

Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!

----------


## amelie36

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας ειλικρινά με βοηθούν πολυ, όσο για τις θερμιδες ναι και εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγες όμως μετα από όλη αυτή την ιστορία ο μεταβολισμος μου είναι πολυ πιο αργος! Και αυτός είναι άλλος ένας λόγος που φοβάμαι μην γίνω παλι όπως πριν..γενικά είναι απελπισια, δεν Ξέρω τι να κανω γιατί θέλω να χάσω 2 κιλα και μετα να μπορω να ζω σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος, να βγαινω έξω να τρώω να κάνω γυμναστική χωρις να κουραζομαι, να μη νιώθω συνέχεια ότι δεν εχω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ενέργεια! Και οταν λέω να φάω μη φαντάζεστε υπερβολές! Η βίδα έχει γυρίσει και δεν θέλω να γυρίσω πίσω! Απο την άλλη διαβάζοντας διάφορες ιστορίες στο φόρουμ ανακάλυψα ότι εχω πέρασει 2-3 βουλιμικα επεισόδια! Ότι να ναι είμαι!

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Είναι δύσκολο καταλαβαίνω αλλα πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου..Προσπάθησε να μην αφήνεσαι σε αυτές τις σκέψεις, να συνεχίζεις να συνειδητοποιείς την επικινδυνότητά τους ώστε να μην τις ακολουθήσεις και σιγά σιγά να τις αποβάλεις. Όσον αφορά τη ζυγαριά κρύψ' την σε κάποιο μέρος από όπου δε θα μπορείς να την βγάλεις εύκολα και προσπάθησε να ζυγίσε ανά 3 μέρες, ανά 1 βδομάδα και πάει λέγοντας. Πιστεύω πως με ύψος 1,73 και βάρος 55 κιλα είσαι αδύνατη οπότε μη χάσεις άλλα...γιατί μετά θα είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα...Μπορείς τώρα πιο εύκολα να σταματήσεις αυτήν την κατάσταση, όμως αν αδυνατίσεις κι άλλο φοβάμαι για τις συνέπεις. Ο μεταβολισμός σου δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξει με αυτήν την διατροφή...πρέπει να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες σου σιγά σιγά.. Και τώρα μπορείς να απολαύσεις τα φαγητά που σου αρέσουν... Δεν πρόκειται να σε παχύνει μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή...μακάρι να αλλάξεις αυτές τις συνήθειες...έχεις τη δύναμη να τα καταφέρεις και είναι πολύ σημαντικό που είσαι συνειδητοποιημένη..μη χάσεις αυτό το προτέρημά σου. :thumbup:

----------


## amelie36

Γεια σας και παλι :) τις δυο τελευταίες μέρες προσπάθησα να αυξησω λίγο τις θερμιδες μου και να αρχίσω να τρώω και πρωινό (ας πούμε! Μισό γιαούρτι ο θεός να το κάνει πρωινό) το θέμα είναι ότι είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ, μικρή είχα ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα νεφρά και δεν πρέπει με τίποτα να αφυδατωθω, φρούτα κλπ δεν εχω βάλει ακόμα στη διατροφή μου μιας και Έχω γίνει μια τρελή υδατανθρακοφοβικη! Χαχαχα :P μέσα σε όλα (ζαλαδες, κόπωση κλπ) εχω τρομερές κραμπες, μετα από εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει ο γιατρός μου έδωσε κάποιες πολυβιταμηνες και συμπλήρωμα μαγνησιου τα οποία για αρκετό καιρό είχα κόψει αλλα τώρα με όλα αυτα τα ξεκίνησα και παλι, θέλω να νιώσω πιο υγειης και αποφάσισα να αναβαλω για λίγο τα 2-3 κιλα που πρέπει (θέλω) να χάσω ακόμα, για τον άλλο μήνα! :P το καλο είναι ότι εφαγα φαγητά που μου αρέσουν τυρί, πολυ σαλάτα κλπ ζυγιστηκα και οχι μόνο δεν πήρα αλλα έχασα και 100 γραμμάρια (καλά οχι ότι είναι λιπος αλλα ένιωσα καλύτερα!) πινω και 3 μπουκαλες νερό τη μερα (ναι σε κάποια φάση δεν έπινα και νερό για να πέσει κι άλλο η ζυγαριά αλλα σκέφτηκα καλύτερα να ξέρω το πραγματικό μου βαρος και οχι ποσα κιλα είμαι αφυδατωμενη!) το άλλο άκυρο εχω δυσκοιλιοτητα αλλα 1ον δεν τρώω υδατανθρακες οποτε no δαμάσκηνα, ακτινίδια κλπ και 2ον δεν θέλω με τίποτα να πάρω καθαρτικο, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι αν πάρω και καθαρτικα θα είναι η αρχή του τέλους, θα κολλησω!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by amelie36_
> Δεν έβλεπα μοντελα και τέτοια εμενα μου άρεσε το πολυ αδύνατο σώμα χωρις καμπύλες! Κοκαλιαρικο!


καλωσηρθες.

εχεις σκεφτει οτι η εμμονη σου να εισαι κοκαλιαρα ισως εχει καποια σχεση με φοβιες για την ενηλικιωση?
δηλαδη ισως βρισκεις ανακουφιστικο να προσπαθεις να εχεις παιδικο σωμα γιατι το γυναικειο μπορει να σημαινει κατι αλλο. ευθυνες ισως? αλλη αντιμετωπιση απο την κοινωνια? απο το αλλο φυλλο?

----------


## amelie36

Click θα μπορούσε να είναι μια εξήγηση κ αυτη, παρόλα αυτά δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει στη περίπτωση μου, η εμμονή μου με αυτόν τι σωματοτυπο νομίζω είναι λόγο της "καλλιτεχνικής" ας πούμε φύσης μου, θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τις εικαστικές τέχνες, αυτο νομίζω με κάνει να αγαπάω όλους τους σωματοτυπους και να βλέπω κατι όμορφο ακόμα και στη χειρότερη ατελεια, μπορω να δω πανέμορφο το σώμα ενός υπερβαρου αλλα και ενός κοκαλιαρη, απλά για εμενα θέλω αυτο το σώμα το υπερβολικά αδύνατο, δεν ξερω απλά μου αρέσει παρά πολυ, έχεις δει πίνακες του schielle? ψηλολιγνες φιγούρες.. Τις βρίσκω τρομερά ελκυστικές! Οποτε ίσως είναι αυτόσ είναι ένας βασικός παράγοντας που με κάνει να θέλω να είμαι υπερβολικά αδύνατη χωρις καμπύλες κλπ :)

----------


## click

βρε δεν αμφιβαλλω καθολου για το ποσο σου αρεσει το κοκαλιαρικο σωμα. απλα επειδη οπως ειπες ολο αυτο ειναι μια εμμονη που οσο τη συντηρεις τοσο σου δυσκολευει τη ζωη, ισως θα σε βοηθουσε να ψαξεις τα "γιατι" σου.
δηλαδη κατι περα απο την επιφανεια.

αν δεν ειχες αυτη την εμμονη να ασχολεισαι, με τι θα μπορουσες να ασχολεισαι? το εχεις σκεφτει?
θα ενιωθες λιγο "αδεια" ?
δηλαδη αν εξαφανιζοταν η εμμονη για αδυνατισμα, θα αφηνε πισω της ενα κενο που θα δυσκολευοσουν να καλυψεις?

----------


## amelie36

Κοιτα αυτο δεν το εχω σκεφτεί... Ας πούμε πριν 5 μήνες ένιωθα υπέροχα! Δεν μετρούσε θερμιδες, υδατανθρακες ΤΙΠΟΤΑ βέβαια ποτε δεν είπα "ωωω θα φάω ένα ταψί μουσακά!" αλλα δεν ήμουν και υστερικια! Ας πούμε ναι πάντα ήθελα Αυτό το σώμα αλλα Πότε δεν έκανα Κάτι για να το αποκτησω μετα τη δίαιτα-αφαγεια τότε ναι μου έγινε εμμονή και όσο έβλεπα ότι πήγαινα όλο και πιο κοντά στο στόχο μου τόσο περισσότερα κιλα ήθελα να χάνω, τώρα δεν ξερω τι θα γίνει μετα... Λέω ότι θέλω να χάσω 2 κιλα και πριν ένα μήνα έτσι έλεγα τα 2 γίνονταν 4 και τα 4 6 και παει λέγοντας.. Δεν ξερω αν θα φύγει εύκολα η εμμονή για αδυνατισμα και αν φύγει ναι σίγουρα θα αφήσει ένα κενό που θα μου είναι δύσκολο να καλυψω αλλα τι στο καλο μεχρι πριν 5 μήνες ήμουν ένας ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος και ούτε τώρα ας πούμε έχω απομονωθεί, έχω τις ασχολίες και τα ενδιαφέροντα μου και προσπαθώ όσο μπορω να μην το σκέφτομαι ότι "πρέπει να χάσω κιλα! Πρεπει να χάσω κιλα!" ο κόσμος με βλέπει πια αδύνατη και άνετη και αυτό απο τη μια μου ανεβάζει την αυτοπεποίθηση, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι μην είναι απλά κάτι παροδικό και του χρόνου τέτοια μερα είμαι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ! Ααα.. Είναι πολυ περίπλοκο! Δεν ξερω...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

amelie36,το παντοτινό σε τι μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί;Μπορείς να πεις ότι κάτι θα είναι για πάντα;Δε νομίζω...

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι με ανορεξία - βουλιμία έχουν θέμα με τον απόλυτο έλεγχο των καταστάσεων...Συνήθως δεν ισχύει μόνο στο θέμα του βάρους αυτό.

Σκέψεις κάνω,κρίνοντας εξ'ιδίων, ασφαλώς...

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Αmelie μπράβο που άρχισες να αυξάνεις τις θερμίδες σου:) ...συνέχισε έτσι σιγά σιγά για να το αποδεχεται πιο εύκολα ο οργανισμός σου μιας και δεν εχει συνηθίσει. Πολύ καλα κάνεις και πίνεις νερό είναι πολυ σημαντικό για την υγεία μας...το ίδιο και οι υδατάνθρακες:yes: ʼρχισε να σκέφτεσαι σιγά σιγά την κατανάλωση τροφίμων που περιέρχουν υδατάνθρακα... για να σε πείσω διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τους αντιμετωπίζεις διαφορετικά αφού το διαβάσεις. http://www.menshealth.gr/nutrition.diet.6.9117.html ...στο άρθρο εκτός των άλλων αναφέρει και την αντιμετώπιση της δυσκοιλιότητας και είναι όντως αποτελεσματική. Ο schiele έχει όντως δημιουργήσει πολύ όμορφα έργα! Μιας και είσαι καλλιτεχνική φύση δε νομίζεις πως χρειάζεσαι ενέργεια που θα σε κρατάει σε εγρήγορση για να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα ερεθίσματα που θα κινήσουν το ενδιαφέρον σου? Μήπως αυτή η σκέψη θα αποτελέσει το κινητρό σου για να απομακρυνθείς από τις συνήθειες αυτές? ʼναλογίσου κι αυτό μιας και θαυμάζεις κάποιες φιγούρες στα έργα τέχνης....Αν δεις 2 πίνακες, ο ένας να δείχνει μια λεπτή κοπέλα χαρούμενη με ξέγνοιαστο ζωντανό βλέμμα και ο άλλος να δείχνει μια πολύ λεπτή σκιά...να απουσιάζει η κοπέλα και κάθε τι που θα μπορούσε να εκφράσει τον ψυχισμό της...ποιά απο τις 2 κοπέλες θα ήθελες να ήσουν? Οι πίνακες μπορεί να ήταν και οι 2 όμορφοι αλλά εσύ ποια από τις 2 κοπέλες 8α ή8ελες να ήσουν..? Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει αυτό.. Πάντως τα πήγες πολύ καλά αυτές τις μέρες ρε συ:thumbup: :thumbup:

----------


## amelie36

Πολυ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο για τους υδατανθρακες :) δεν πιστεύω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι δεν μου προσφέρουν τίποτα απλά όταν εχω καταφέρει να χάσω τόσα κιλα καταναλώνοντας 0 υδατανθρακες πιστεύω ότι αν τους βάλω παλι στη διατροφή μου θα τα πάρω όλα πίσω! :/ Από την άλλη (σύμφωνα με την ατκινς) το να είμαι τόσους μήνες σε κετωση θα κάνει κακό στα νεφρα μου και νταξει άλλοι κάνουν αυτη τη διατροφή χρόνια, με το δικό μου ιστορικό όμως δεν ξερω πως θα επηρεάσει τον οργανισμό μου....Όσο για τους 2 πίνακες ήταν πολυ επιτυχημένη αυτη η προσέγγιση! Ναι αν είχα να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σε 2 τέτοιες κοπέλες θα επέλεγα ΦΥΣΙΚΑ τη πρώτη! 
Kleanthi έχεις δίκιο τίποτα δεν είναι για πάντα... Και δυστυχώς δεν Ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να μείνω αδύνατη.. Τουλαχιστον το ελπίζω και θα προσπαθήσω να το πετύχω :)

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι αισιόδοξη και προσπαθείς:thumbup: Να σου πω αν είχες φαγητο που ήταν νόστιμο με λίγες θερμίδες και υγιεινό θα σε βοηθούσε να αυξήσεις πιο εύκολα τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις καθημερινα?

----------


## amelie36

Δεν ξέρω υποθετω... Σήμερα νιώθω απαίσια... Νιώθω χοντρή παλι!!! Δεν ξέρω γιατί!!! Δεν εχω πάρει κιλό αλλα νιώθω ότι ξεχυλιζω από λιπος! Έτσι ξαφνικά!! Ίσως επειδή μετραω θερμιδες σαν τρελή! μολις είδα τις θερμιδες στο κομμάτι τυρί που καταβροχθησα έπαθα ΣΟΚ! Όταν λες υγειηνο και με λίγες θερμιδες; Φρούτο; Λαχανικο; Δεν νομίζω να το έτρωγα λόγο τον υδατανθρακων... Τελοσπαντων το θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθω να συνεχίσω όσο χοντρή κι αν νιώθω... Θέλω απλά να γίνω καλα χωρις να πάρω κιλα για να μπορέσω να χάσω τα υπόλοιπα μετα πιο εύκολα.. την άλλη βδομάδα θα πάω για εξετάσεις ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι καλες.. :/

----------


## kwnstantina_182

:( Κρίμα που νιωθεις έτσι γιατι είσαι λεπτή και το ξερεις...Οπότε φοβάσαι μήπως παχύνεις αλλά φοβάσαι και μη λεπτύνεις επικύνδινα? Να σου πω..μήπως αν απευθυνόσουν σε έναν διατροφολόγο όχι για δίαιτα φυσικά, αλλά για να μπορέσει να εντάξει στο διατροφολόγιο σου όλες τις θρεπτικές ουσίες που αποφεύγεις λόγω της δίαιτας άτκινς? Προηγουμένως δεν εννοούσα φρούτα αλλά κανονικά φαγητα μαγειρεμένα πιο υγιεινά. Μπράβο που δεν το βάζεις κάτω:thumbup:

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Ο διαιτολόγος θα ξέρεις πως να τις εντάξει σιγά σιγά ώστε να τις αποδεχτεί ο οργανισμός σου και να μην επηρεάσουν το βαρος σου. Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει από δικά μου παραδείγματα και φίλων μου είναι πως οι δίαιτες δεν εξασφαλίζουν ισορροπία στη διατροφή μας...Και να δεις άμα ισορροπήσεις τη διατροφή σου πόσο ισορροπημένα θα νιώθεις και μέσα σου...

----------


## amelie36

Φοβάμαι παχυνω αλλα οχι και μήπως αδυνατισω επικίνδυνα.. Ουσιαστικά αυτο θέλω αλλα η επιθυμία μου να είμαι υγιής υπερισχύει... Αυτές τις μέρες τρώω καλα παίρνω και τις βιταμίνες μου, μεθαύριο θα πάω για εξετάσεις.. Επίσης ξέχασα να πω ότι εδώ και 3 μήνες δεν μου έχει έρθει περίοδος. Όταν διάβασα μερικές ιστορίες στο φόρουμ για την αμηνοροια και περιπτώσεις που δεν έχουν δει περίοδο για χρόνια, μπορω να πω ότι εχω ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΘΕΙ! Εντάξει ξερω σίγουρα ότι δεν εχω ανορεξια αλλα φοβάμαι μη μπω σιγά σιγά στο τριπακι!!

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Μπράβο που τρως καλά! Το ότι δε σου έχει έρθει περίοδος εδώ και τρεις μήνες είναι όντως ανησυχητικό. Το έχεις μοιραστεί με τους γονείς σου αυτό? Μιας και είχες αναφέρει ότι είναι στο πλευρό σου, αν δεν τους το έχεις πει ακόμα, καλό θα ήταν να το μάθουν μήπως χρειαστεί, αφού θα κάνεις εξετάσεις, να κάνετε και ορμονικές. Για να σιγουρευτείς, γιατί όντως είναι μέσα στα συμπτώματα της ανορεξίας. Μην αγχωθείς πάντως γιατί θα αποσυντονιστείς από την προσπάθειά σου η οποία είναι θετική. Συνέχισε να νοιάζεσαι για τον εαυτό σου για να αποφύγεις αυτή τη διατροφική διαταραχή. Σου δίνω το site από την "ανάσα" στην οποία ιδρυτικό μέλος νομίζω είναι η Ζέτα Δούκα, η ηθοποιός, που έχει περάσει η ίδια ανορεξία όταν ήταν στην ηλικία μας και κατάφερε να την ξεπεράσει. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει. Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια:thumbup:

----------


## click

το οτι σου κοπηκε η περιοδος υπαρχει περιπτωση να σημαινει οτι εισαι ελιποβαρης?

----------


## amelie36

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον σας ειλικρινά με βοηθάτε πολυ και μου δίνετε δύναμη! :) οι γονείς μου το ξέρουν ότι μου έχει κοπεί η περίοδος και είναι άλλος ένας λόγος που ανησυχούν, για να πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια πριν ένα χρόνο μου είχε κοπεί η περίοδος 2 μήνες αλλα απλά εχω περίεργο κύκλο και τώρα που μου κόπηκε τρεις μήνες το παρατήρησε η μαμά μου και εγώ για να μην την ανυσηχησω (και πιο πολυ για να μην μου λέει να σταματήσω τη δίαιτα αφού εχω αδυνατισει -λέμε τώρα- ) της είπα ότι "Έλα μωρε όπως και πέρσι αφού Έχω αστατο κύκλο" τελοσπαντων έχει καταλάβει βέβαια ότι λόγο της διατροφής μου κόπηκε και η περίοδος και έχει ανησυχήσει τρέλα δεν εχω παει ακόμα στο γιατρό αλλα θα πάω μια και καλή να κάνω γενικό check up! 
Click δεν θα με έλεγα σε καμία περίπτωση ελιποβαρη.. Στα κιλα μου μάλλον κανονική θα με έλεγα 1.73 με 55-54 κιλα και BMI 18.4

----------


## kwnstantina_182

:) Χαίρομαι που παίρνεις δύναμη από τα σχόλια όλων..κι έγω πιστεύω ότι η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Είναι πολύ θετικό που οι γονείς σου γνωρίζουν για την περίοδο και θα κάνεις εξετάσεις...για να είσαι σίγουρη κι εσύ τι συμβαίνει. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είσαι αδύνατη και όχι ελλιποβαρης...αμα διατηρηθεις δηλαδή σε αυτά τα κιλά με ισορροπημένη διατροφή...μια χαρά...αλλά αν αδυνατίσεις κι άλλο δε θα είναι καθόλου καλό για την υγεία σου..αυτό το γνωρίζεις κι εσύ φυσικά και ελπίζω να υπερισχύσει από την αίσθηση ότι θες να χάσεις κι άλλο βάρος. Μικρά και σταθερά δίαιτα προς μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή..θα τα καταφέρεις:thumbup:

----------


## wannabeskinny

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις τι ετρωγες και εχασες τοσα κιλα;
τα φρουτα εχουν υδατανθρακες ετσι;
αλλα με πιανει υπογλυκαιμια και μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο να τα κοψω:barfy::no:

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by amelie36_
> Click δεν θα με έλεγα σε καμία περίπτωση ελιποβαρη.. Στα κιλα μου μάλλον κανονική θα με έλεγα 1.73 με 55-54 κιλα και BMI 18.4


κανεις λαθος amelie.
με υψος 173cm και βαρος 54 (ή 55) κιλά έχεις ΔΜΣ 18 ακριβως. ʼρα είσαι λιποβαρης.

"Λιποβαρής- Δείκτης κάτω από 18.5"

----------


## lessing_ed

Ο schiele έχει όντως δημιουργήσει πολύ όμορφα έργα! Μιας και είσαι καλλιτεχνική φύση δε νομίζεις πως χρειάζεσαι ενέργεια που θα σε κρατάει σε εγρήγορση για να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα ερεθίσματα που θα κινήσουν το ενδιαφέρον σου? Μήπως αυτή η σκέψη θα αποτελέσει το κινητρό σου για να απομακρυνθείς από τις συνήθειες αυτές? ʼναλογίσου κι αυτό μιας και θαυμάζεις κάποιες φιγούρες στα έργα τέχνης....Αν δεις 2 πίνακες, ο ένας να δείχνει μια λεπτή κοπέλα χαρούμενη με ξέγνοιαστο ζωντανό βλέμμα και ο άλλος να δείχνει μια πολύ λεπτή σκιά...να απουσιάζει η κοπέλα και κάθε τι που θα μπορούσε να εκφράσει τον ψυχισμό της...ποιά απο τις 2 κοπέλες θα ήθελες να ήσουν? Οι πίνακες μπορεί να ήταν και οι 2 όμορφοι αλλά εσύ ποια από τις 2 κοπέλες 8α ή8ελες να ήσουν..? Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει αυτό.. Πάντως τα πήγες πολύ καλά αυτές τις μέρες ρε συ:thumbup: :thumbup: [/quote]Κωσταντινα εξαιρετικο αυτο με τους πινακες!!!

----------


## kwnstantina_182

lessing ευχαριστώ πολύ...Έχει δίκιο η Ciciliana...έκανα λαθος εκτίμηση νόμιζα πως μεχρι ΔΜΣ 18 ειναι κανονικα κιλα, αλλά είναι όντως 18,5 το όριο.

----------


## wannabeskinny

στην atkins τι ετρωγες ας πουμε σε μια μερα;ποιο ηταν το προγραμμα σου;

----------


## amelie36

Γεια σας και παλι! Σορρυ εχω πολλές μέρες να γράψω! Λοιπόν έκανα εξετάσεις και βγήκαν άψογες, πήγα και στο γιατρο και μου είπε ότι μόλις ξεκινήσω να τρεφομαι όπως πρπ και αν πάρω και μερικούς υδατανθρακες τότε θα έρθει και η περίοδος, (δεν ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ να πάρω κιλα!!!) Λοιπόν wannabeskinny έτρωγα κυρίως κρεας στεγνό το μεσημέρι ισως και λίγο το απόγευμα και λίγο κομμένο μαρουλι που και που, αλλα δεν ήταν ατκινς ήταν αφαγεια!

----------


## wannabeskinny

μπραβοοοο!!!!!πολυ χαιρομαι!!!ακολουθησε τις συμβουλες του και ολα τελεια!!!!
δηλαδη μονο κρεας και μαρουλι ολη μερα; :O
κρεας εννοεισ μοσχαρι;

----------


## kwnstantina_182

πολύ χάρηκα που βγήκαν καλές οι εξετάσεις!! Μπράβο!!:thumbup:

----------


## amelie36

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!! :) 
Wannabeskinny όχι μοσχάρι συνήθως ψαρονέφρι άντε και στο τσακιρ κέφι κανένα στηθος κοτόπουλο. Αλλα σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν σε συμβουλευω να κανείς αυτο που έκανα!!! Έχασα απότομα κιλα και ο οργανισμός μου ήταν χάλια, μου κόπηκε η περίοδος, ένιωθα ατονια, σηκωνομουν από τη καρέκλα και ήταν λες και είχα κατεβάσει 10 μπόμπες, και το κυριότερο ΑΚΟΜΑ και τώρα με ΑΥΤΑ που έπαθα ΔΕΝ είμαι ευχαριστημένη και θέλω κι αλλα και θα συνεχίσω να θέλω κ αλλα να χάσω! Γι' αυτο γράφτηκα σε αυτο το forum για να πάρω βοήθεια από παιδιά με παρόμοιες εμπειρίες :)

----------


## wannabeskinny

Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να κανεις καποιο sport;
η εστω ν αγορασεις το shape που δινει πολυ συχνα δωρο dvd γυμναστικης...
αφιερωνε καθε μερα χρονο στον εαυτο σου!!!
θα σου κανει πολυ καλο σε συνδυασμο με σωστη διατροφη!!!
και ψυχολογικα και σωματικα!:D

----------


## amelie36

Γυμναστική θα ξεκινήσω ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ απλά χτύπησα στο ποδι και ο γιατρός μου είπε να μη κάνω γυμναστική για τουλαχιστον ένα μήνα μη κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά! Την άλλη βδομάδα θα πάω στη διατροφολογο! Επίσης.. Ταρατατταααααααν έφτασα τα 53!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncing: ναι ναι ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!!! Δεν θέλω να χάσω αλλα!!! Αλλα δεν θέλω να πάρω ΚΙΛΟ!!! Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθώ!!! Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ότι θα τα πάρω όλα πίσω! Ακόμα και αν δεν τρώω τις τρελές ποσότητες! Σήμερα είδα μια κοπέλα να τρώει παγωτο στο δρόμο και σκεφτόμουν ότι δεν θα το ξανακανω ποτε γιατί θα φοβάμαι και θα εχω τυψεις!!! Φοβάμαι πιο πολυ ότι Επειδή έχασα τόσα κιλα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα τα πάρω διπλά!!! Τουλαχιστον παντού αυτο διαβάζω!!! ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!;;;;;;;

----------


## kwnstantina_182

amelie αφου λες οτι ο γιατρος σε διαβεβαιωσε πως δεν προκειται να παρεις πισω τα κιλα μη φοβασαι...προσπαθησε να ισορροπησεις τη διατροφη σου και προσεγγισε αλλιως το θεμα της διατροφης γιατι δε νομιζω να σε βοηθησει αυτη η σταση... Για ποιο λογο να μη φας κι εσυ παγωτο αμα θελεις? Φοβασαι οτι θα τα παρεις ολα πισω αλλα το βλεπεις κι εσυ οτι αυτη η κατασταση δε σου κανει καλο... Δε νομιζω να σου αρεσει να βλεπεις παγωτο και να νιωθεις οτι απειλειται η σιλουετα σου.. Καταπιεζεσαι ετσι... Εχεις φτασει τα κιλα που ηθελες οποτε χαλαρωσε και δες το θεμα απο αλλη σκοπια. Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν προσπαθεις να χασεις αλλα, ουτε εχεις αρχισει να παιρνεις πολλα κιλα ωστε να νιωθεις σα να βρισκεσαι σε αδιεξοδο... Εχεις αγγιξει τον επιθυμητο στοχο οποτε ποιος ο λογος να καταπιεζεσαι τοσο; Κατανοω τους φοβους σου, αλλα προσπαθησε να πεισεις τον αευτο σου οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να στερεισαι για να μην παρεις γραμμαριο..θα το καταφερεις:thumbup:

----------


## wannabeskinny

διατροφη ολη την βδομαδα με γυμναστικη και μια μερα ριχνε το εξω....λειτουργει αρκει να μην ξεφυγεις και τις επομενες...μονο μια!

----------


## Εβιτα_ed

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα
Καινουργια στο φορουμ κοιταω να δω πως μπορω να φτιαξω το μετρητη βαρους
Το ξαναζητησα σε αλλη ενοτητα αλλα.....τιποτα:(:(:(:(
Καλη δυμανη στη προσπαθεια ολων μας

Εβιτα :kiss:

----------


## amelie36

Γεια σας!! Έχω καιρο να γράψω.. Θα σας πω λοιπόν τα νέα μου: Πήγα σε διατροφολογο για να με βοηθήσει να συντήρησω τα κιλα μου, και να φτιαξω το μεταβολισμό μου βάζοντας μου κάθε βδομάδα λίγες παραπάνω θερμιδες, κάνω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ότι μου είπε και τρώω κάθε 3 ωρες, εχω ξεκινήσει τη διατροφη εδω και 3 εβδομάδες και εχω σταματήσει να ζυγιζομαι, πηγαίνω να με ζυγίζει ο διαιτολογος, το θέμα είναι ότι εχω χάσει σύνολο αλλα 3 κιλα.. Πράγμα που δεν ήθελα ούτε ΚΑΝ Εγώ!! Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να σταθεροποίηθω ούτε πάνω ούτε κατω! Τι γίνεται!;;;

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Γεια σου amelie! Πολυ σωστη κινηση η αποφαση σου να πας σε διαιτολογο. Πιστευω οτι για το γεγονος που αναφερεις, οτι δηλαδη εχασες αλλα τρια κιλα παρολο που ακολουθεις πιστα το προγραμμα, μονο η διαιτολογος σου μπορει να σε βοηθησει... Ελπιζω να της το εχεις ηδη αναφερει. Καλη συνεχεια!:thumbup:

----------


## amelie36

Γεια σας.. Εχω να γράψω αρκετούς μήνες... Λοιπόν σε όλο αυτο το διάστημα έχασα το πιο αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο.. Και αρκετά κιλα. Είμαι πλέον 45 κιλά και με κατάθλιψη η διατροφη μου πια δεν με απασχολεί δεν προσέχω τι τρώω ή ποτε τρώω, συνήθως τρώω πολυ αλλα συνεχίζω να χάνω... Οι γονείς μου ανησυχούν είμαι πια ενα τσουβάλι με κοκαλα και περίοδο δεν εχω.. Το θέμα μου είναι οτι δεν εχω πια καμία οργάνωση δεν εχω προγραμμα και ισως γι αυτο χάνω συνέχεια κιλα, εκανα πριν λίγους μήνες τεστ μεταβολισμου και έδειξε οτι καιω 2.500 θερμιδες τη μερα γι αυτο κ πρέπει να τρώω ΠΟΛΥ για να διατηρησω το βαρος μου έστω και 45.. Αλλα για να πω την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει... Δεν με νοιάζει πια ούτε να πάρω κιλα ούτε να χάσω, δεν ασχολουμε με τίποτα, δεν εχω διάθεση για τίποτα, θέλω απλά να ξαπλωσω στο κρεβάτι μου, να κλείσω τα φώτα κ να περιμένω να πεθάνω...Όσο εγωιστικο κιαν ακούγεται αυτο... Αυτα.. Ήθελα απλά να τα πω καπου.

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλεύσω... Έχασες ένα δικό σου άτομο και είναι λογικό να έχεις χάσει το ενδιαφέρον σου για όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Όμως πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς. Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι σίγουρα λίγο μπροστά σε αυτό που περνάς, αλλά ίσως να σε βοηθήσει η σκέψη ότι αυτό το άτομο που αγαπάς σε αγαπάει και σίγουρα θα θέλει να είσαι καλά....

----------


## kwnstantina_182

Amelie τι κάνεις; Είσαι καλύτερα;

----------

